# Chirp chirp...



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

So tonight when I went to feed Pepper, he was on his wheel with his back to me, making happy little chirping noises. I don't normally get such a nice greeting, so I scooped him up gleefully only to discover he was... wet and sticky. Anyone see where this is going?

In the six months I've had him, I've never seen any evidence. I just thought it wasn't his thing, he doesn't do a lot of things or like a lot of things that other hedgies seem to do/like, so I figured it was just another thing that Pepper doesn't do. Well, he does. And he has a dumb mother who thought something was wrong and checked him all over while he gave me a combination of "I'm sooo happy right now" and "mom, could you put me down please?" faces. 

To be honest, he has never been that friendly towards me after just getting up... I got all sorts of nuzzles and he didn't huff once...

Just wondering: could this mean he's FINALLY getting comfortable with living in my house? Haha. I have no shame about this at all, I've told everyone I've seen tonight. He was just so happy! That makes me happy, even if it was a little awkward.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:
Hedgies are so silly 

I have yet to see my little boy doing such things... he's still working on not peeing/pooping on me :lol:


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe he's getting comfortable and/or maybe he's becoming a man! But your story is too cute and funny :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I hurt my throat laughing at this. (Yeah, still sick.) xD Pepper, you naughty boy, you do that in your pigloo, not where people have to watch! -shot-


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

:lol: I cach my littly boy E-Che all the time!! he gets so imbaresed and go hides in his igloo untill i bring out his treat :lol:


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

HAHAHA.  this is yet another reason why I dislike owning male animals, lol. My females are just so much more discreet.


----------

